# welches BMX für ein Kind?



## Einradler (13. Juni 2007)

Zuerst mal Hallo!

Ich hab heute im Radlgeschäft ein Haibike Razor, reduziert von 299 auf 269 gesehen und zunächst gedacht, klasse! Bis ich im Net gestöbert hab und les dass die Haibikes nicht empfohlen werden.

Das Rad soll für einen 10 jährigen sein, der begeisterter Einradler ist. Von daher weiß ich auch dass es soooo viel gibt auf das man achten muss, Kurbellänge und und und.

Habt ihr einen Rat für mich auf Lager woher ich ein gutes, günstiges Rad für den Knopf bekomme - schließlich muss er sich mit seinem Taschengeld beteiligen   darf also ruhig günstiger sein, aber halt was gescheites.....

Viele Grüße und Daaaanke


----------



## Stirni (13. Juni 2007)

auf www.peoplestore.de das Fit AM 07 komplettrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einradler (13. Juni 2007)

Danke für die Antwort   auf der Seite ist eine Baustelle, aber ich such mal nach dem Rad......


----------



## Aceface (13. Juni 2007)

Einradler schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort   auf der Seite ist eine Baustelle, aber ich such mal nach dem Rad......




es muss auch wenn dann www.peoplesstore.de heißen


----------



## Stirni (13. Juni 2007)

oi sry vertippt


----------



## Nathol (13. Juni 2007)

Fit sind überbewertet, die Räder sind nur wegen dem Image von Fit so "gut". Eigentlich sind die Teile nich so gut.
Ich würde dir das 9Volt von Eastern empfehlen. Das fährt man kleiner Burder erfolgreich seit über nem Jahr und das hält gut bei ihm. Und der ist nicht so ein kleines Kind, dass einfach mal im Park rumtuckert, der ist lokal schon bekannt.


----------



## Einradler (13. Juni 2007)

Auch Dir Danke Nathol,

sieht gut aus finde ich   nur hab ich ergoogelt: Für Kinder von 8-10 und der Bursche ist groß... Ich seh schon, da hab ich was zu stöbern.

Nachdem sich der Kerle heute in einen 3G Stepper verguggt hat wirds das BMX wohl zum Geburtstag....


----------



## bmxboys (13. Juni 2007)

Einradler schrieb:


> Zuerst mal Hallo!
> 
> Ich hab heute im Radlgeschäft ein Haibike Razor, reduziert von 299 auf 269 gesehen und zunächst gedacht, klasse! Bis ich im Net gestöbert hab und les dass die Haibikes nicht empfohlen werden.
> 
> ...



am besten eine kleines bmx für klainkind


----------



## Nathol (17. Juni 2007)

Einradler schrieb:


> Auch Dir Danke Nathol,
> 
> sieht gut aus finde ich   nur hab ich ergoogelt: Für Kinder von 8-10 und der Bursche ist groß... Ich seh schon, da hab ich was zu stöbern.
> 
> Nachdem sich der Kerle heute in einen 3G Stepper verguggt hat wirds das BMX wohl zum Geburtstag....



Dein Sohn hat mit dem Rad ne Woche Spass, danach benutzt er es nur noch als Transportmittel und nach 3 Monaten will er ein MTB. Ich habe noch NIE von der Marke gehört, was bedeuten soll, dass die Räder nicht so gut sind.

Übrigens war mein kleiner Bruder als er das Rad bekommen hat fast 9 Jahre alt. Solange dein Sohn nicht zuuu groß ist kann er das Rad (9Volt) ohne Probleme fahren. Wie groß ist er?


----------



## Einradler (17. Juni 2007)

Hallo Nathol,

das Ding ist kein Rad, das ist ein Stepper. Google mal nach 3G Stepper Hammer. Wenns nur noch rumsteht bin ich sicher dass wirs verscheppern können.

Der Junge ist 1,50. Ich will halt wenn ein BMX das er auch noch in 2 oder 3 Jahren fahren kann.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Stirni (17. Juni 2007)

bei BMX spielt die größe des fahrers keine rolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nathol (18. Juni 2007)

Stirni schrieb:


> bei BMX spielt die größe des fahrers keine rolle



Wenn du erwachsen bist nicht. Aber ich kann es einfach nicht leiden, wenn so 1.4m Knirpse behaupten, dass sie mit ihrem 20.5" Rahmen zurecht kommen.


----------



## Stirni (18. Juni 2007)

gut stimmt auch wieder


----------



## Einradler (18. Juni 2007)

Nathol schrieb:


> Wenn du erwachsen bist nicht. Aber ich kann es einfach nicht leiden, wenn so 1.4m Knirpse behaupten, dass sie mit ihrem 20.5" Rahmen zurecht kommen.



Hmmmm und ab wann kommen sie damit zurecht? Was meinst Du?

*grübelnd*


----------



## Nathol (21. Juni 2007)

Ab 1.65m finde ich, dass es schon einigermaßen besser geht, 1.7 oder höher wär halt Ideal wie ich finde.

Achja, ein Grund für das 9Volt: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jI_Nz_Z2RfQ


----------



## blinky53 (21. Juni 2007)

geil wie alt ist der kleine?


----------



## Einradler (21. Juni 2007)

o.k.! Ich bin überzeugt  

Klasse fährt Dein Bruder Nathol!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nathol (22. Juni 2007)

Er wird im September 11 und das Video ist noch von Weihnachten und die 360s sehen auch viel besser aus.


----------

